# D day around the corner, STBX just sent papers to my lawyer with the filing fee



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I thought I was all good and strong and coping pretty well until about two minutes ago. I got this lovely text (he knew I was at a concert Friday)

How was the show? I sent the papers and filing fee to the lawyer btw​
"btw"???? Eat a bag of ****s.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Tell him "the show was great and thanks for the heads up."

NO MORE talking. Get a lawyer STAT if you haven't already.


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

staircase said:


> "btw"???? Eat a bag of ****s.


Ok I think we all now this is a serious subject and something not to be taken lightly...

but I did just totally spit my water all over my keyboard when I read that...


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

staircase said:


> I thought I was all good and strong and coping pretty well until about two minutes ago. I got this lovely text (he knew I was at a concert Friday)
> 
> How was the show? I sent the papers and filing fee to the lawyer btw​
> "btw"???? Eat a bag of ****s.


He is cruel. I feel your pain more than you realize. I know there is nothing that I can say to make you feel better right now. Just know that I understand.
Very Hurt


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I have a lawyer since *I* am the one who paid to have the divorce papers drafted. He had to read and sign for his own damn divorce. I wrote and rewrote about 10 texts then simply replied:

"the show was fun" and left it at that. It damn near killed me but I did it.

and heh Oak it's a funny phrase so laughing is 100% ok.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

UPDATE: I have a status call with my boss in an hour. After that I am throwing on my two piece and sitting outside with a bottle of Kendall Jackson. I am SO LUCKY I work virtually. It's times when I can do things like that when I think "ok maybe there has to be a benevolent God/Goddess"


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Have a drink for me!


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I have a bottle so I'll have a drink for 4 of you and one for me.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

stair:
I know how hard that must have been. We signed papers last Wednesday and he was perfectly happy. 

That selfishness is just unreal.

Now he is kind and I am like stuff that up your blowhole, I'd rather have ignoring and anger. We live in same house. Today is the first day he has been out of it. So sick of this. I am gone 8 hours and he never leaves. Sorry don't mean to hijack.

Pamper yourself, do comforting things and punch your pillow when the anger comes. It does come. I have been angry for two day. I have read the stages and they don't follow any specific order but the last is acceptance. 

That's what I want: Acceptance. Peace of mind. Closure


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

staircase said:


> I have a bottle so I'll have a drink for 4 of you and one for me.


:rofl: Awesome!


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Hijack away!!! I do it to everyone's threads. I did have a staircase day. I grabbed my bottle of wine and drank half of it while reading outside in the sun. Now i'm back to work and a little out of it but w/e.

stbx just texed me and asked if i blocked him on AIM. Yes. Yes I did.

and haha "blowhole"


----------



## singleinjanuary (May 18, 2011)

Stair-you have the best sense of humor! I love reading your posts because they make me laugh. I am so sorry your ex is a "blowhole" and no doubt you are better off without him. Don't give him any satisfaction of seeing you down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

aww thanks. It's totally a defense mechanism. I deflect a lot with stupid, silly humor.


----------



## baseballmom (May 1, 2011)

I filed the paperwork two weeks ago which he was happy about even though I was the one devestated over it but I figuired even though he was the one that wanted it I would rather be in the driver's seat sort of speak. Anyways when stbxh went to sign for his copy of the paperwork the following monday he text me and said "The only thing I'm worried about is not getting raped on child support!" WTF are you kidding me?!?! He was like well I just don't want to be poor and living like a bum.. Well your in the military and will still be getting BAH for housing and your regular pay... And well that's not my problem anymore you a*shole!! I couldn't believe he said that...


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

You have got to be kidding me. I have heard more than one man complain about child support like it's just free money for the mothers of their children (not anyone here!).

Pay for your damn kid and shut up about it. God that makes me so mad. I'm sorry you had to hear that.


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

Stair-just when you think you knew what an *ss your stbx could be, he outdoes himself. You rocked it with the return text, exactly the right thing to say. Ignore the ridiculous! Celebrate yourself. I am toasting with my wine right now


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

thanks!! oh how I wanted to say more, though. It was torture.


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

Tell us! Let it all hang out here


----------

